# Berlin cabaret



## oldscrote (Dec 11, 2012)

There was an item about this place on the radio 4 news yesterday. 

http://www.spiegel.de/international...et-theater-discovered-in-berlin-a-857899.html


----------



## night crawler (Dec 11, 2012)

Now that is some find.


----------



## krela (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice, quite some social history.


----------

